# 2ww - Am I preg?? Pls advice.



## Heena (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi, 
We're in our 1st ivf cycle.  I was on daily Lupron & Gonal-f jabs during stimms, had 17 eggs, 9 embies & transferred2.  

I'm currently in 2ww, our Beta is on Mon 10th.  Today is my 9th day of 2ww....I was naughty today & I did the HPT today....I just couldn't wait, I was going nuts  Well, it showed positive but I'm scared that it's not true or it might be too early. Is it too early? Is this correct?? During my 2ww I've been on daily Pogestrone oil & Primitrium tabs, so could this be that my hcg is still my blood??  Pls....pls....pls reply. 

Desprately seeking advice...........
Heena xx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Heena hun...i nearly tested today...but stopped myself.. i know how you must be feeling.. unfortunately i dont know the answer..

but i want to wish you all the luck in the world..sending you    

alsxx


----------



## Montanna (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi Hun,

Im not quite sure if those drugs can affect the result, but i found out this week after 3yrs that i am pregnant...naturally! 
I went to the doctors as i couldnt believe it either and he told me that there is no way a test can show a false positive result. Only negative's can be false! 

So lets hope he is right!!! 
Wish you all the luck in the world babe!
Mwah! 
Montanna xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

If your on day 9  & your due to have bloods on Mon, then your probably PG!!!!!!! 

BUT please wait until its confirmed on monday, you can get a bfp is the hcg is stil in your system (Which its probably not by now) so if you are      ....

Sweetcheeks xx


----------



## LadyMoonlight (Mar 10, 2005)

I got a natural BFP on 01/04 and like you couldn't beleive it.  My doctor said, however, that those kits are very very sensitive and he had never heard of one showing a false positive, only false negatives because the test has been donw too early.

If HCG is showing up in your urine then thats a good sign as it shows the embryo is implanted and yourt body is producing HCG.

If you can stand the wait, your blood test will give you a more definite answer, but mine was fine so here's hoping yours will be!

Good luck!


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi i tested very early day 7 day 8 day 9 day 10 day 11 day 12   and they were all positive but i was too worried to believe them in case it was the last injection then i had it confirmed with blood and i was so happy so good luck love caza


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

It's recommended that you should wait 7-14 days after your last hcg trigger injection before the shot is out of your system. If you test too soon, you might get a false positive. Wait 14 days after a 10,000 IU injection, 10 days after a 5,000 IU injection, or 7 days after a 2,500 IU injection.
Hope that helps, and good luck


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Montanna said:


> I went to the doctors as i couldnt believe it either and he told me that there is no way a test can show a false positive result. Only negative's can be false!


NOT TRUE !!

People on here have had false posatives but they are rare - not impossible though !!

T xx


----------



## Heena (Mar 23, 2004)

Thank you so much for your replies ladies.  You are all so wonderful.  
I guess i'll have to wait till monday to confirm, my dh is at home today so he will not allow us to do the hpt today   He didn't know I did it on before (I know i'm naughty!! )  but u know how it is!!

als...you're brave for holding out...i'll be praying for a bfp for u hun.

Congrats to you all for the bfp.. we all so deserve to be happy & He is defo listening.  

I'm off to bed for a nap...will let you know on mon. (btw, we live in Toronto!)
Heena xx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

hi all

well i did the naughty pee stick test           (lock me up!!!)

Result BFN....really angry..upset and very disappointed   

Im 9 days post et not including et day... i did the same on last IVF cycle and same result...BFN.. not expecting this to change.. just waiting for AF to arrive...

als xx


----------



## Heena (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi Ladies!

..YES it's now official!!! We got the BFP!!  Still can't believe it!  

Need to goto the clinic again tomorrow for more tests as I'm Hyperstimulating!!!  My tummy looks as thought i'm 9 months already (going backwards!!) :bang: So they need to monitor me.

als2003flower,  think positive hun. I hope the old witch AF dont arrive for u.  My thoughts are with u.

I am praying for each one of you to have your dreams come true and I know for sure God is listening.  

Baby dusts

Heena xx


----------



## Lola 1 (Nov 10, 2005)

Congratulations Heena!! thats great news so pleased for you.
wishing you a happy and healthly pregnancy, take it easy

Lola xx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Heena....

Congratulations hun!!!!

so happy for you   

als xx


----------



## Cath68 (May 29, 2005)

Just to say I'so happy for you !  I've not been on the site for a few days and was reading each message with nerves and excitement !

Wishing you all the luck in the world. 

Catherine x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Congratulations Heena, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months

xxx


----------

